# Linley Jig Bore information wanted



## ksierens (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a line on a Linley Jig Bore that does not have the power feed. Does anyone have any picture of the inside of one in case I decide to make one for it?


----------



## purpleknif (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope you mean for boring. A jig bore is not for milling !


----------



## ksierens (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, the power down feed on the quill.


----------

